# candle labels



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

DO THE LABELS YOURSELF WITH A GRAPHICS PROGRAM AND BLANK LABELS.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

http://www.betterbee.com/departments2.asp?dept=162&top=154&bottom=155&title=CANDLEMAKING+SUPPLIES


----------

